# Cachuma Lake



## ftroop (Sep 1, 2006)

We just got back from Cachuma Lake recreation area, and we were well pleased. Tucked in the Los Padres forest, it was a nice surprise. The rates were $28(I need to verify) and they included up to eight people on the site, a bonus for those of us with large families. The sites are big and the full hooks up have concrete pads which were, for the most part, level from side to side. Many were shaded with large live oaks but there were open full sun sites as well. This park caters to the fishing crowd as the lake is a prime spot for this activity. The park was clean VERY quiet, and the rules were enforced. All sites are firsat come first serve, so if you want hook ups on the weekends, get there early. We arrived at 2p.m. on Thursday and had plenty to pick from. Many no hook up or water only sites. Boats are allowed, but call in advance as this weekend no boats were allowed, I think because of the low water levels, but not sure. No body contact with the water, either. 
Drawbacks: no swimming in lake
pool is $2 per hour
full hook up sites have no fire pits/rings.
no reservations (which made me sweat a little).
Pros:
big sites.
very quiet.
price.
no extra charge for larger groups (up to eight).
awesome fishing--the lake is huge.
Rules are enforced.

We will definately go back, probably in the Fall (I hope). My wife and I are really finding California's county parks and water district parks to be excellent as far as services, cost, and lot size when compared to privately owned parks. We have stayed at several and have not been disappointed. Thank you, California (for doing something right!!)

Ftroop


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Keeping thinking we should try it but haven't yet. Thought you needed reservations.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Lake Cachuma is one of our all time favorite places to camp! The only drawbacks are no reservations, so it's first come first served, and we have our own kayaks, but they're not allowed on the lake.

In 2006 we got up at 4:00am on the Thursday before Labor Day in our home near San Diego so that we could be at Lake Cachuma early enough to beat the crowd. When we got up there, the sign was already up "Campground Full". We were broken hearted (and tired), but as we were contemplating our next move, at motorhome was pulling out, so we drove to the gate and sure enough we got that last site! And it turned out to be probably the largest site in the entire campground, in fact, the next time we camped there, that's the site I requested.

Things to do around Lake Cachuma:

visit Santa Barbara
eat and/or drink at the Cold Creek Tavern
visit the Danish community of Solvang
check out Zaca Lake - where the "Creature from the Black Lagoon" was filmed
tour more wineries than you can shake a wine glass at
visit the Mexican community of Guadalupe
experience the Rancho Guadalupe Dunes Park
try to find the back gate to the Reagan Ranch
visit Vandenberg Air Force Base - maybe even catch a rocket launch
try to find Jamala State Park & Campground - also run by the County of Santa Barbara
try to find Michael Jackson's Neverland
follow in the footsteps of the characters in the move "Sideways"

There, that should keep you busy for a while, and I haven't even finished the list - like a waterfall.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Jalama is not that hard to find. You forgot the Casino.


----------



## mmonti (Jun 27, 2007)

Cachuma, is a nice place, they have the RV park inside with full hookups that fills up very fast, they also have partial hookup sites along the edge of the large grass field, good for kids to fly kites and play football. They also have some decent group areas with BBQs and plenty of room. The first come first served kinda sucks, but we can almost always get a site at Flying Flags RV park  up the road if it is full. No swimming on the lake but plenty of fishing, Solvang is right up the Highway and also some great restaurants in Buelton, AJ Spurs, The Hitching Post, etc.

Weve never been able to get into Jalama, it is also first come first serve and about 1/10th the size of Cachuma, usually a line of people by 6am theres a few more decent campgrounds up that way just cant remember the names right now

Mike


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

If you can't get into Jalama or Cachuma I learned a little secret. Might be a little far from Cachuma. Don't tell anyone about this. If you come back to highway 1 from Jalama Beach road and turn left (North) onto 1 you will be heading toward 246. The intersection of 1 and 246 is a T intersection so you can't miss it. Turn right onto 246 and down about two miles there is a bridge over the river. Immediate past that on the left is a park entrance. I think it is call River Park. Anyway the park sits about 1/4 mile back from the main road. Along the entrance road there are cement pad sites with full hook ups. We have stayed there twice when we had our tent trailer and couldn't get into Jalama until the next day. Again don't tell anyone or this will fill up too.


----------

